# Help with New Gloves...



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

*here are some gloves sure to keep your hands nice*

Here's a few suggestions:

Holden Spring, Rome Focus, Celtek Forcast, Ronin Piste Off, or Dakine Mustang.

I would personally go with Celtek Forcast. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Not sure where you live as it isn't in your profile, however if there is a Costco in your area I strongly suggest you check them out at the beginning of next season. I have been using the gloves Costco carries for 6 yrs now. They are great, glove style, inner fleece removable liner, long cuff, cincher, reinforced fingers and thumb so they don't cut when you grab an edge, a soft goggle wiper on the thumb, and a gore tex or gore tex type waterproofing. They also meet your criteria of inexpensive at under $30. At this price you can afford to replace them each year(you won't need to, my last pair lasted 3 seasons) or even buy 2 pairs so you can simply change them if they do get too wet.
Hope this helps you, I prefer to spend less on items like gloves when I can find this good of quality for cheap and spend more on my board and lift passes.
Cheers


----------



## Zakal (Apr 28, 2008)

Cdnboarder said:


> Not sure where you live as it isn't in your profile, however if there is a Costco in your area I strongly suggest you check them out at the beginning of next season. I have been using the gloves Costco carries for 6 yrs now. They are great, glove style, inner fleece removable liner, long cuff, cincher, reinforced fingers and thumb so they don't cut when you grab an edge, a soft goggle wiper on the thumb, and a gore tex or gore tex type waterproofing. They also meet your criteria of inexpensive at under $30. At this price you can afford to replace them each year(you won't need to, my last pair lasted 3 seasons) or even buy 2 pairs so you can simply change them if they do get too wet.
> Hope this helps you, I prefer to spend less on items like gloves when I can find this good of quality for cheap and spend more on my board and lift passes.
> Cheers


Located in Australia...but board in Japan as well. Don't think theres any Costco in either. hehe. Sound great though.


----------



## Zakal (Apr 28, 2008)

shredbanana said:


> Here's a few suggestions:
> 
> Holden Spring, Rome Focus, Celtek Forcast, Ronin Piste Off, or Dakine Mustang.
> 
> I would personally go with Celtek Forcast. Good luck.


Holden Springs look pretty durable (how does the leather go against the sharp metal edge of a board?) but dont seem to have any cuff.

The Rome Focus seems to come in an OverCuff version which looks pretty good. Nice Cuff Length it seems and looks very similar to my Burtons, except for the fingers which look sort of more "hi-tech durable" if that makes sense. My pair are great because the reinforcing is so chunky, you'd be hard pressed cutting it with a knife...but the Focus looks equally durable by simply using better material rather than just making it chunky. Definite possibility there.

Celtek Forecasts - No cuff

Ronins - No Cuff (but love the extra finger haha)

Dakine Mustang - Nice, but no cuff.


I think the Rome Focus is leading the way by default at present, closest ive seen to what i want. How does this DryTac compare to GoreTex?


----------

